# Honey I blew up the kid!!!



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie with grandma at 6 months








Bernie with grandma after DNA mutation lol










Crazy growth I can't believe how much he grew.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. Nice pics


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

nice pics! wassup david!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool pics David. Bernie looks great as usual.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys  same dog over 20 pounds but still the same awesome temperament !


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! He's so pretty! it's about time you get him sketched bro


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> WOW! He's so pretty! it's about time you get him sketched bro


Thanks I want to find someone that can do it for me  cough cough ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He looks great. I love seeing how dogs grow and mature


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Thanks I want to find someone that can do it for me  cough cough ...


*looks around*...*clears throat and raises hand*....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Huge difference. Bernie Is a handsome boy


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

I love before and afters, he looks great


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> *looks around*...*clears throat and raises hand*....


Let me know your price ma'am I don't love to make a tshirt out of the work. Could you vectorize it on illustrator?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments looks like I gave him horse vitamins lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wow super grow in that dog foood huh lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

day----um he got bigg!!! makes pike look like a weiner


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> day----um he got bigg!!! makes pike look like a weiner


He is pikes big lost relative


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i love that big doggy bear!!! you definately do good by him


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow he's beautiful


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Let me know your price ma'am I don't love to make a tshirt out of the work. Could you vectorize it on illustrator?


vectorize? I'll pull something together and message you.


----------

